# The N of d?



## Jeb1971 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi. If I am in the wrong forum, please send a message and I will remove this post.
I work for UP in Roseville Ca as a machinist. I am also working on an HO layout. I have a job that takes me out into the switchyard and I notice these old ruddy red box cars with what I believe to be French writing in white paint. I think they have "N of d" on them. 
I like these cars, but cant seem to find any on ebay or elsewhere. Am i reading them correctly? It has been a while since I have seen one, but I think they might be from Canada. N of d?
Thanks, Johnny


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

You posted in the right section... I could not find anything for N of D, but I did find N and D, the Nashville and Decatur Railroad... Maybe one of our Canadian members will know if there is an N of D Railroad up there...


----------



## Jeb1971 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank you Boston&Maine.
I know these cars are very old from the 60's and earlier. As I said, the writing is all french (I believe).
I am almost positive that the logo is large capital "N" 'of' (little) "d".
Also the logo looks like spaghetti style.

Anyways, I will remain optimistic. I would really like to ad one or more of these unusual cars to my layout, but first I need to know what its called.. lol

Johnny


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

They aren't anything like these, are they?


----------



## Jeb1971 (Mar 12, 2010)

No, those arent it. Nice pictures though.
I wish I still had the yard and bypass job that took me out into the switchyard, but as It is I work the wheel true machine and I can only watch the cars through a window as they go to the yard.
I created a picture of kinda what the cars look like below.
Please dont laugh.
oh, nevermind, it says my paint version of the car is too big to send.

Johnny


----------



## Jeb1971 (Mar 12, 2010)

*I finally found a photo of it!*

It wasnt N of d, it was N de M.. go figure..
I like these cars. Can anyone tell me anything about this company and how I might search for HO scale cars?
Thanks, Johnny


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Jeb1971 said:


> It wasnt N of d, it was N de M.. go figure..
> I like these cars. Can anyone tell me anything about this company and how I might search for HO scale cars?
> Thanks, Johnny


That makes searching easier... It is not French, but Spanish... The N de M is a Mexican railroad, the Ferrocarriles Nacionales de México...

Here, I found this site that gives a bunch of product numbers for Mexican railway HO cars: http://www.mexlist.com/modlist1/index.htm


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice job, B & M!


----------

